# Shaking quills and scratching?



## likipistachio (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi there! My 4 year old female hedgehog has been acting a bit odd lately. I'm on a trip and have been interacting much more than usual with her, but I'm not sure that is why... I do understand that after baths hedgehogs sometimes shake their quills like dogs a bit, but I've started seeing little shakes much more often. I also saw a couple of times where for half of a second she reaches her front paw to itch her ear really fast. I haven't noticed dry skin or any missing quills, if I do I may get her checked for mites. Am I just overreacting?


----------



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think you have any reason to worry because my hedgehog does the same exact things like shaking his quills and itching; and he doesn't have mites. I was worried as well when he first started doing it. I would just observe her and make sure she doesn't start missing patches of quills.


----------

